# France/ Alsace aires?



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys, we in Luxembourg, looking at moving after tomorrow.
I know there is little aire at obernai if I went further to colmar (Alsace region) do anyone know of nice aire for stopover, thanks.
Eddie.





Site helper note - more detail added in title. France is a very big place.....


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Kaysersberg. Fe miles north west of Colmar. Huge aire (€7 I think). Lovely town, loads of eateries bars etc.

Morph


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the towns down along the route you are taking have ether Aires or small campsites, Obernai is a pretty walled town with lots of places to eat and drink, well worth a visit on the way down or on your return, plus points it’s free, has fresh water and a toilet which is kept clean a place to empty your toilet and plenty of bin for rubbish and it’s safe, at the bottom of town to left 500 yards there is a big supermarket for milk bread and fuel if you need it.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We stayed at Ribeauville earlier this year. Costs about €5 but depends on time you arrive and how long you want to stay. Aire in a little walled area, not very pretty but the town is well worth a visit.

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One of our favourites is St-Hippolyte, a small village with 6 x motorhome specific overnight spots dotted around the village and 1 motorhome servicepoint. Lovely views of Haut Koenigsbourg castle in the distance, download their flyer....

http://cities.reseaudescommunes.fr/cities/317/documents/quzgkdax6q9erf.pdf

Theres also a little parking area half way up to the castle where you can nestle in for the night...

N 48.24016 E 07.35394

Eguisheim well worth a look, the aire is just a leisure centre carpark but the town is a little gem, one of the plus beau villages de France..

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=2548

Loads of other good ones in the area, you'll be spoilt for choice.

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another vote for Kaysersberg. The town proper is a two minute walk and well worth seeing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

+1 for Kaysersburg. 

We enjoyed the storks nesting on the steeple, and also the very interesting museum to Albert Schweitzer who was born there. He was a childhood hero of mine and I'd no idea he was still alive at the time!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi guys, we in Luxembourg, looking at moving after tomorrow.
> I know there is little aire at obernai if I went further to colmar (Alsace region) do anyone know of nice aire for stopover, thanks.
> Eddie.
> 
> Went to Alsace this year and basically followed the 'Route de Vin' when we got there ( good on-line brochure on the Alsace tourist site).To be honest most the towns and villages on the route are nice and most have good aires. ..


We stayed at : 
Metz - Camping municipal De Metz Plage - Right on the river and a short walk to town , nice place and a nice town 
Obernai stayed at 'Campsite Le Vallon' - nice CS site and easy to catch bus into Strasbourg 
Riquewihr - lovely town and stayed on a municipal type campsite just on the outskirts of town 5 min cycle ( Camping de Riuewihr) - highly recommend this one 
Chatenois - Aire Ok and close to town 
Visted Koenigsbourg castle - great view from here 
Visited Le Struthof - the only Concentration Camp on French soil 
Equisham - really nice town , we stayed at a French passion site here ( Domain Pierre de Vigne ) right in the middle of town. Very impressed with this site all free with power and really good wine of course.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We will be in this area shortly so thanks for these posts. Can anyone give an address or co-ordinates for the aire at Kayserburg please?
I've tried looking it up on the campsites database but Whenever I put a town name in it asks for the co-ordinates. If I knew them I wouldn't be looking on the database! I must be doing something wrong, I cannot even get the map to work properly!
Lala


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is an aire (of sorts) actually in Colmar. I would not describe it as nice but it is within a few minutes walk of the historic centre. It is side of the road metered parking and not particularly cheap.

Dick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> ...lalala...We will be in this area shortly so thanks for these posts. Can anyone give an address or co-ordinates for the aire at Kayserburg please?
> I've tried looking it up on the campsites database but Whenever I put a town name in it asks for the co-ordinates. If I knew them I wouldn't be looking on the database! I must be doing something wrong, I cannot even get the map to work properly!
> Lala


Try KayserSbErg at 48.13604, 7.26196


----------

